# Lista stampanti pos compatibili con gentoo

## alegioit

Ciao a tutti,

mi è stato chiesto se sia possibile creare un pos ( in sintesi la cassa di un negozio ) con linux...

Ho visto che, bene o male, è tutto hardware compatibile con linux ( al massimo non è compatibile la cassa blindata, ma credo che la syscall per aprirla sia facilmente creabile da zero... ); l'unica cosa di cui non so come verificare la compatibilità è la stampante termica ( la stampante che scrive gli scontrini )...

Sapete se sia possibile trovare in giro un elenco o anche solo qualcosa che mi aiuti a capire????

Grazie in anticipo!!

----------

## darkmanPPT

semplice: come tutti i sistemi unix, usa CUPS 

http://www.cups.org/

se c'è il driver, allora è tutto ok.

trattandosi di stampanti particolari, non lo so.

----------

## xdarma

 *alegioit wrote:*   

> l'unica cosa di cui non so come verificare la compatibilità è la stampante termica ( la stampante che scrive gli scontrini )...

 

Forse le stampanti termiche sono compatibili con degli standard per quelle ad aghi tipo ESC/P Epson.

Conosci marca e modello della stampante degli scontrini?

----------

## alegioit

uhm supponevo di usare cups, solo che volevo sapere se qualcuno avesse già provato a fare una cosa simile... la stampante non l'ho ancora presa, quindi starò ben attento a cercarne una che utilizzi cups!

Grazie a tutti!

----------

## djinnZ

stai attento a che non usino driver strani (che devastano la configurazione di cups solo per installare un interprete), verifica sul sito del produttore sempre che cosa prevede.

In quast'ambito potresti trovarti con qualche legacy driver che va ancora alla vecchia maniera.

----------

## Zizo

Ho chiesto alla mia fidanzata, direttrice di un supermercato, di fare un paio di ricerche: utilizzano una stampante termica "NCR RealPrint EJ" che viene abbinata ad un sistema Linux embedded sul quale gira un client Java proprietario.

Potrebbe essere un punto di partenza per la tua ricerca.

----------

## alegioit

grazie mille delle risposte! appena avrò il sistema intero funzionante ve lo farò sapere!!

----------

